# A little DARTFROG.CO.UK review



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Last Saturday, i decided to take up Ben W's very kind offer of a visit to Dartfrog's retail shop in Worcestershire. I had met up with Ben and Marc recently in Dorset, and after having a chat with Marc decided it was high time that i had a look for myself. After finally setting off in the morning, we got there around lunchtime where Marc promptly made us all a cuppa. The more temperate species are kept downstairs but i decided to check out the main dartfrog room itself upstairs. My first impression was what a selection! There were many many species and morphs, with various dart's vocalising around us. First of all i looked at the Apple green fantasy frogs - i've seen alot of Ceratophrys in my time but these were/are STUNNING specimens! You could see that they were genuine fantasy's, by that i mean that they were the cornuta cross, and were of exceptional quality - i was very impressed with these. There were also a couple of adspersus (Giant african bullfrog), small juveniles but again in excellent condition and had there been more i may have bought a group. Anyway, i was after some Mantella aurantiaca and Marc had put these aside for me - i was pleased when i saw these as they were very plump and the beautiful orangey red that you associate with adults of this species was well developed. I was also going to pick up some Mantella madagascariensis or baroni, but some had hidden behind the cork bark in the viv and i decided to leave them be, but again this is a stunning species and these were well grown juvenile/sub-adults, with the famous colouration they exhibit just about to come through. I had all ready decided that i was going to take a sexed pair of dartfrogs - Cryptophyllobates azureiventris, and am very pleased with these. Both the Darts and Mantellas have settled in very well. There are so many 'phibs there that it is obviously impossible to talk about all species seen but what i can say is that there wasn't anything there that i thought looked unhealthy etc, everything was well fed etc. When i went to pay he kindly knocked a big chunk off for me, the reason he did this was because (unprompted by myself) he remembered he owed me for some Triturus pygmaeus that he couldn't get hold of again since i made the order, i thought that was a nice touch and very stand up of him as i'd forgotten about it really, these things happen - but again, he took it upon himself to bring the matter up (with Ben initially) and i have to say i very much respect him for that. We also had a massive chat about that disease that spreads fear into every 'phib keeper and every reptile/exotics shop - Chytrid. I do sympathise with Marc and feel that ANY shop that stocks a number of 'phibs is obviously going to be at risk from getting the odd case of this horrible disease. On the account that there is no quick cost efficient way of scanning for it, it would (realistically) be impossible to put this procedure into place, unless we all want to pay £150 for a single Bombina orientalis! (Must stress these are entirely my thoughts and Marc may not neccessarily agree with me here). But what i will say is Marc takes every precaution, and i was very impressed with the animals, his hospitality, and his dedication. I'm looking forward to visiting again... Cheers, Al


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Someone really need's to buy those Apple green fantasy's - they really are very very nice! If they weren't a hybrid and breedable i'd have taken the lot! Cheers, Al


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have wanted to get down to Dartfrog for a long time. I think I could easily spend a whole day in there...but it is too far away...your post is very helpful. I think it is very easy for people to judge the shop, or any for that matter, when they have never seen it for themselves, but I too have always had good experience with buying from him...with only one complaint....having to wait for delivery :devil:
:2thumb:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I've got one of those apple green fantasy horned frogs, we went up to Marc back in May and he was a really nice guy, got loads of plants off him and spent some time looking at the darts. The little frog we got has more than doubled in size since we got him, he's still mostly green but has developed some crazy orangey colours all over his face and a little on his back! He is cool, but really grouchy, he hisses at us and all sorts!
I'd certainly visit again, but if I were to go again then I'd have to buy more than just one frog!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Totally agree ilovetoads/Mari, and funny that some of the Dartfrog community were about that day, got great service yet say nothing (ever, i suspect). One spent £640 in one hit on darts alone!. Any retail shop i visit that i thinks worthy of a review will get one (have i told you about my local Budgens? - the checkout girls all look VERY plump and well fed). Manda - Lucky you! I love those Ceratophrys in the flesh, and some of them are alot larger than what he's advertising - bargain. Got any pics you can add to this thread, would love to see the grumpy little bas...............

Cheers
Al


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't have any recent ones of him unfortunately, I'll get some tonight.

This is him when we first got him and he was still in his travel tub

















A few days after









Fat and moody!









And the most recent one which was back in July









His face looks browny there but it's developed into a sort of orangey rust colour, the camera doesn't capture it very well!


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I think so often people are more likely to makle reviews if they get bad service so its good to see your post! Like you I have always found Marc very helpful (and patient) to deal with both in person and online.
Been a customer of his for years but only recently got down to his retail premises and can't recommend it enough.
Its in a lovely part of the country and of course the range of frogs, plants and equipmemn is brilliant.

Gorgeous fantasy frog manda - I'm getting a normal pacman soon and can't wait.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

berksmike said:


> I think so often people are more likely to makle reviews if they get bad service so its good to see your post! Like you I have always found Marc very helpful (and patient) to deal with both in person and online.
> Been a customer of his for years but only recently got down to his retail premises and can't recommend it enough.
> Its in a lovely part of the country and of course the range of frogs, plants and equipmemn is brilliant.


Look at all those tads in your sig pic!! Amazing!! Haha sorry a bit off topic!
It's quite a nice drive to get there and back actually, although I was sick as a dog on the way back for some reason, I think it was the humidity in the dart room upstairs!!
Pacmans are wicked, they're so entertaining, mine never fail to make me laugh, they may just sit doing nothing but watching them eat is like a massacre!


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

manda88 said:


> Look at all those tads in your sig pic!! Amazing!! Haha sorry a bit off topic!
> It's quite a nice drive to get there and back actually, although I was sick as a dog on the way back for some reason, I think it was the humidity in the dart room upstairs!!
> Pacmans are wicked, they're so entertaining, mine never fail to make me laugh, they may just sit doing nothing but watching them eat is like a massacre!


I'm overun with eggs and tads lol the anthonyi are rampant to say the least lol
Have kept pacman's in past and do love them despite their habit of sitting buried in substrate looking p****d off! lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah I liked the DF premises and Marc's a nice guy. Carried my viv out to the car :2thumb:

When I first walked in downstairs I was a bit confused, nobody was there and it was just sals...


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

An then you are taken to the magic room upstairs.... I spent about an hour going from viv to viv looking (drooling ever so slightly lol)


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

berksmike said:


> An then you are taken to the magic room upstairs.... I spent about an hour going from viv to viv looking (drooling ever so slightly lol)


Yeah I did. Didn't see the auratus though...surpisingly! :gasp:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

No no, that'll be Marc's coffee (Regarding Manda's sickness haha)

Nice pics Manda, i noticed some of the larger Cera's were pretty much solid green bar the markings, but you'll always get variations - yours looks lovely though. And Mike, i'd be a liar if i said that until the last year or so i had some doubts but my opinion has very much changed, and it changed from the moment we met in the pub - he is a nice chap and it's obvious he really will do what he can to help (he's sourcing me some rare in the trade Discoglossids so i look forward to those). What he did regarding the near forgotten pygmaeus incident was very honest - was well impressed. Oh and btw, his Golden Mantella book has some excellent and interesting personal observations too, if anyone reading this likes Madagascar's finest genus of frogs then i'd highly recommend it. Cheers, Al


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

The species that surprised me was the orange splashback galacs he had - never been impressed by photos of them but they were stunning in the flesh


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

He didn't have loads of darts when I went, he probably had about 4 or 5 species that I remember, he had some thumbnails and some strawberrys, and those black ones with the yellow spots, they were awesome! Pics of darts just don't do them justice, I much much much prefer them in real life.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

manda88 said:


> and those black ones with the yellow spots, they were awesome!


Vanzolinis - beautiful. Got a viv set up growing in ready for some!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Owhhhh. I want to go. I'll have to apply for a visa from the Isle Of Wight council.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Owhhhh. I want to go. I'll have to apply for a visa from the Isle Of Wight council.


Are you being serious? If me and Matt go again one day then we'll let you know and you can come with.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Are you being serious? If me and Matt go again one day then we'll let you know and you can come with.


haha of course not! Let's do it.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Owhhhh. I want to go. I'll have to apply for a visa from the Isle Of Wight council.


You won't be allowed access- VISA DENIED!!!!



manda88 said:


> Are you being serious? If me and Matt go again one day then we'll let you know and you can come with.


Manda you didn't really think he needed a visa did you? Yeah I was going to suggest we take him next time we go. Just meet us at Woking train station.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You won't be allowed access- VISA DENIED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Manda you didn't really think he needed a visa did you? Yeah I was going to suggest we take him next time we go. Just meet us at Woking train station.


No of course not...


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

He's got some gorgeous pums for sale at moment...... Glad I live so far away I can't drop in for a look.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i think he needs a southern branch :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> No of course not...


haha YOU'VE BEEN to the Isle Of Wight.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been and was very impressed! Marc was really friendly and he knocked some money off for me too. 
Manda your jap apple's face is weird! Mine is a fatty now and hasn't lost any of its colour! it has never made any noise either!
i gave mine a bath the other night :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

andaroo said:


> I've been and was very impressed! Marc was really friendly and he knocked some money off for me too.
> Manda your jap apple's face is weird! Mine is a fatty now and hasn't lost any of its colour! it has never made any noise either!
> i gave mine a bath the other night :lol2:
> image


What humidity, temp and substrate do you use? as I am wondering if it could have something to do with this that he has changed. Also do you use UVB lights?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

andaroo said:


> I've been and was very impressed! Marc was really friendly and he knocked some money off for me too.
> Manda your jap apple's face is weird! Mine is a fatty now and hasn't lost any of its colour! it has never made any noise either!
> i gave mine a bath the other night :lol2:
> image


I know!! I didn't think he's lose or change his colour at all, it's strange how yours looks exactly the same as it did originally!
Here's some pics of Kiwi as of 10 minutes ago


















He is still actually as green as in the first pics I posted everywhere but his face, just the camera doesn't show it at all, he's like proper flourescent green!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

manda88 said:


> I know!! I didn't think he's lose or change his colour at all, it's strange how yours looks exactly the same as it did originally!
> Here's some pics of Kiwi as of 10 minutes ago
> image
> 
> ...


hmm he looks like he is losing his colour! how weird! Maybe because yours is a male and he hisses and mine is a mute female?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

andaroo said:


> hmm he looks like he is losing his colour! how weird! Maybe because yours is a male and he hisses and mine is a mute female?


God knows, he hissed at me when I dug him up for that photo, it sounds like a balloon letting out all it's air! Moody little arse :lol2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

manda88 said:


> God knows, he hissed at me when I dug him up for that photo, it sounds like a balloon letting out all it's air! Moody little arse :lol2:


I wanted mine to be like this when i got it i think its hilarious pretty gutted mine has a good temprement!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

andaroo said:


> I wanted mine to be like this when i got it i think its hilarious pretty gutted mine has a good temprement!


Haha you weirdo! I'll see if I can record it for you one day when he's particularly moody!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

manda88 said:


> Haha you weirdo! I'll see if I can record it for you one day when he's particularly moody!


Well I saw all the grumpy pacman videos on youtube when i first got into frogs and always wanted one for that reason!

This video is my absolute favourite

YouTube - Angry Frog


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been to DF on 4 occassions now, and have enjoyed my visit every time. I don't live quite as far away though.

You have to time your visit, get in after one of his little trips to Germany or Holland and he always has shed loads of frogs in as he visits breeders over there. Often there are lots not even listed on his site if you get there soon enough.

He always gives me a nice discount, says it's because of how much I spend there. :blush: For me if it wasn't for him I wouldn't have my frogs, most breeders are just too far away from me, no transport so I have to rely on my dad's generosity, but he wont drive that far.

Also well worth a visit if you aren't one of the lucky folks with the capability to build your own vivs. The ENT/Rana ones beat the pants of Exos etc where PDFs are concerned.

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

yep Al i was sorry i missed you and Ben,we went up to see Marc tues, i would loved to have met you both...Back to Marc....this guy is truely amazing ..we are privalaged in that we live only about 1 1/4 hr away ever since we decided to do this mad dart thing he has been there to help he has been MASSIVELY patient with my constant barage of Q's, he is always rushing about like a mad thing but always has time for us...even managed to reply to sommit i sent him eventhough he had had 90...I REPEAT 90 emails that day...astounding!!! As i said we go there maybe,every 6 weeks or so and its inspiring and helps me remember why we are treading this slow road and keeps me darlin's head up ,he ALWAYS asks how Shaz is (she is very sick ) a truely wonderful guy (and also so so so much knowledge) I for one TRUST him implicitly...... could not really put in to words how KIND he has been to us ...Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

He's VERY friendly. I actually believe it's my dad's fault he has such a backlog of orders!!! He told us when we were last there that he had come back to a shed load of orders, the hobby seems to be undergoing a BIG boom at the moment, and that he was desperately trying to get them all shipped... YET he still stood for what must have been at least an hour, by my dad's car after helping him to load up my new vivs and bits (I had gone to the loo at that point. lol), listening whilst my dad talked at him about his days in the army (back in the 60s.....), jobs he had when I was 16 (I'm 35....), he even managed to keep an interested expression on his face (something I just can't do once my dad gets started.... lol).

So, anybody who was hoping to order this week and get it before November, I send my appologies, as the truth is, it's my dad's fault. lol

Stu, where exactly are you bud? That's about how far away I am from him as well, here in not so sunny Stafford. lol Only down side to visiting Dartfrog is having to go through Wolverhampton (where I lived for about 9 years) lol.

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> He's VERY friendly. I actually believe it's my dad's fault he has such a backlog of orders!!! He told us when we were last there that he had come back to a shed load of orders, the hobby seems to be undergoing a BIG boom at the moment, and that he was desperately trying to get them all shipped... YET he still stood for what must have been at least an hour, by my dad's car after helping him to load up my new vivs and bits (I had gone to the loo at that point. lol), listening whilst my dad talked at him about his days in the army (back in the 60s.....), jobs he had when I was 16 (I'm 35....), he even managed to keep an interested expression on his face (something I just can't do once my dad gets started.... lol).
> 
> So, anybody who was hoping to order this week and get it before November, I send my appologies, as the truth is, it's my dad's fault. lol
> 
> ...


Ha Ha love that buddy ,I am totally in the opposite direction...your north ...I'm south....We live in da vale of Evesham mate slap bang betwixt Statford on Avon, Broadway and Evesham ...just outside Honeybourne.


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

I love this shop, its not far from me but I have not had much time past few months to go with wedding. Marc always has time to give advise and all frogs I have brought have been in tip top condition. The livefood is good from there to.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

johnc79 said:


> The livefood is good from there to.


The livefood is excellent when you pick the right tub up - like the idiot i am i managed to buy an empty box of tropical woodlice the other day*, accidentally took one of Marc's tubs he'd not seeded with woodlice yet haha - my mistake, my frogs weren't impressed.

*and yes it at least had the substrate in, it wasn't totally empty - i'm dim but not that dim (?)

And Stu, shame we missed you - are you coming to PRAS mate? Al


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Never been there, but he has never replied to my emails.... oh well.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Try sending them from a different address. A while back some of mine got filtered out by his spam filter, he had to add my email address to his spam filter whitelist on his hosting server so they would get through.

Ade


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Never been there, but he has never replied to my emails.... oh well.


Hotmail account etc Jazzy? - I've had that problem in the past. You're probably better off calling him to be honest, easier for both parties, Al


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

No I was using my normal blueyonder account. I'll ring him next time.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

No i must stay focused mate,though would sorely love to, though i'm sure we'll catch up at some stage ...can't be that many drummers/phib lovers... small world. oh and i have got a Q for ya that links the 2 and i bet in all the years you have been looking after phibs it will be the first time anyone has asked ya...Sorry mate off i go ...off topic...I'll see myself out:whistling2:...Stu


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Would you say that Mark has more frogs there for sale then he actually advertises on line ?. 
I must go and have a look sometime, could organise a trip up from the SW..


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

He doesn't keep all his species on site as far as I am aware - thats why he says to let him know beforehand if youre interested in a particular species


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Ah, good point ta ..


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

andie said:


> Would you say that Mark has more frogs there for sale then he actually advertises on line ?.
> I must go and have a look sometime, could organise a trip up from the SW..


 He may have more in numbers than he advertises at times


----------



## radicaldave (Sep 25, 2009)

Im going to take a trip up to dartfrog.co.uk very soon hopefully when they get back in november. Im really looking forward to going up their although its going to be a mamoth drive for me but im collecting quite a few orders for friends who say that despite being a great online resource for frogs and selling such a wide range of equipment/plants the delivery times and courier costs are a bit much.. especially if not buying in bulk


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> No i must stay focused mate,though would sorely love to, though i'm sure we'll catch up at some stage ...can't be that many drummers/phib lovers... small world. oh and i have got a Q for ya that links the 2 and i bet in all the years you have been looking after phibs it will be the first time anyone has asked ya...Sorry mate off i go ...off topic...I'll see myself out:whistling2:...Stu


What was the question mate? And Benji - i see you reserved what you were going to reserve then! Al


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

yes tank all set up for them!! 
collecting the first week of november


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ben W said:


> yes tank all set up for them!!
> collecting the first week of november


I'll have to invite myself along then! I knew THAT tank had YOUR credit card details on it


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

All cash, my friend, all cash!!!!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

So I might be seeing some of you there then, as I am off to pick up a pair of juvi citronellas 1st week of November as well. lol

I might get frogs for my other 2 empty vivs at the same time. 

Oh and re having more in store than online, it depends on when you go. The first week or so after one of his trips he definitely has frogs that aren't on his site YET, this is often why they are reserved within minutes of going on the site. Sometimes they are for sale, more often they're waiting to be unpacked or he is letting them settle a little. One of the best things about collecting in person, especially if paying cash, is not only do you get to see all the different frogs and phibs but you also stand a good chance of getting a discount. 

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Alex M said:


> What was the question mate? And Benji - i see you reserved what you were going to reserve then! Al


 ok buddy as you asked...i didn't want to go out there when IT'S a thread dedicated to Marc, seemed impolite , as ya know i have a little well, i call it the shed, but its pretty much a (as near as a poor old dude like me can manage) a recording studio, soundproofed, acoustically treated, big ol mackie board, bla bla, you of all know what this stuff needs, so if its outside the biggest prob is damp in ones gear...its so dry in there that we need to let moisture in to be comfortable ...otherwise ya throat drys.... one can physically feel it. So of course i run a dehumidifier constant..... like your self i play the loudest/most primative instument man ever invented .. (sorry mate but i needed the background to clarify the Q). So why do frogs and toads constantly find their way in there? they can only get in when the door is open and that is only when i am laying down some incredibly noisey stuff,one would think they would sense the humidity...or lack of it...picked up me cowbell the other day which i don't always use,desicated toad fell out (heartbreaking ), it totally mistifies me its so ruddy dry, what the hell makes them go in there ...coupled with the noise, one would think its the last place they would go? It happens often mate,not an isolated incident...very strange?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> ok buddy as you asked...i didn't want to go out there when IT'S a thread dedicated to Marc, seemed impolite , as ya know i have a little well, i call it the shed, but its pretty much a (as near as a poor old dude like me can manage) a recording studio, soundproofed, acoustically treated, big ol mackie board, bla bla, you of all know what this stuff needs, so if its outside the biggest prob is damp in ones gear...its so dry in there that we need to let moisture in to be comfortable ...otherwise ya throat drys.... one can physically feel it. So of course i run a dehumidifier constant..... like your self i play the loudest/most primative instument man ever invented .. (sorry mate but i needed the background to clarify the Q). So why do frogs and toads constantly find their way in there? they can only get in when the door is open and that is only when i am laying down some incredibly noisey stuff,one would think they would sense the humidity...or lack of it...picked up me cowbell the other day which i don't always use,desicated toad fell out (heartbreaking ), it totally mistifies me its so ruddy dry, what the hell makes them go in there ...coupled with the noise, one would think its the last place they would go? It happens often mate,not an isolated incident...very strange?


Common toads always prefer somewhere drier to hibernate, hence why they've found your shed an attractive proposition. They're obviously nowhere near as prone to dessication as frogs, which often hibernate in ponds as adults or at least adult males tend to (probably to ensure they're in prime position for breeding, i guess it has a dual purpose). Newt's also prefer places such as a pile of dry leaves to hibernate in, again you will notice once they leave the water after breeding there skin becomes more textured and granular and more suitable for life on the land - this aids in prevention of dessication. When temporaria finish breeding, their skin remains the same - it has no need to change due to their lifestyle being more dependant on water year round than say bufo, vulgaris etc. Hope this is not too rambled (tired!) and makes sense, cheers Al


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

yep i hear ya mate and understood,(though also burning the candle at both ends),but ,i get the most in during the summer,pretty much after they've finished breeding,and also frogs(temporia),and mate the noise? (Buddy sorry if i've hijacked ya thread),its so strange. Oh sorry Kiddo thanks again for the reply...Stu


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> yep i hear ya mate and understood,(though also burning the candle at both ends),but ,i get the most in during the summer,pretty much after they've finished breeding,and also frogs(temporia),and mate the noise? (Buddy sorry if i've hijacked ya thread),its so strange. Oh sorry Kiddo thanks again for the reply...Stu


Have you built it over an old pond?! It could be that it's just an excellent site for refuge in the toads eyes, it could be the lighting in there attracts a steady stream of insects (ever seen B.bufo spinosus and viridis on the continent gathering around the street lamps at night?) and they've learn't that there's a ready supply of food to be had, or it could be that the door or entrance falls alongside the garden wall and they get 'diverted in' on their travels. Sorry i can't give a definitive answer, hard one to answer! Cheers Al


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Agreed mate a herd one to answer...interguing though is it not? Mate ya already know i have totally hijacked your thread...sorry so i will leave it there,(but massive thanks for your interest and thoughts),Back to Marc i beleive he might(...might i DON'T know but might) be able to get hold of the new Small ceratophys from Ecudor,this has come from understory who it seems are doing MASSIVE things over there (my details might be floored)...check it out all ya horny freaks....oh erm:blush:. PS mate did ya get ya colouring set back off Ben...(pens and rubbers)..seeya Stu


----------

